# Seeing Spots!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

A stuffed Snow Leopard came into the house tonight and, well, I guess it must be pretty life like. All 3 Bengals were in the room when I took it out of the box and placed it on the floor. And all 3 Bengals LAUNCHED about 4ft into the air and beat it out of the room .... just to slink back in around the corner with HUGE tails !!! They really are rather impressive when they're in their "wild hunting cat" mode but, I must say, Kathy & I were almost hysterical. Chui & Mara saw NO humor in the idea that there might be _*ANOTHER ONE*_, and ****? Well, **** clearly had things very much under HER control !!! Now we need to find a safe hiding spot until Christmas
















*Poor Leopard .... didn't stand a chance!*








*Where does 1 end and the other start? *


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ha! That's funny!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hahahahahahahaha! would LOVED to have seen that!


----------



## New England Camper (Jun 25, 2010)

That is too cute.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

If John and I ever get a cat, it will be a Bengal or Domestic Lynx. Yours cats are beautiful! Phillip


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

They are in training for the mauling of whoever stole son of staff.....bwaaaa haaaa haaaa haaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> They are in training for the mauling of whoever stole son of staff.....bwaaaa haaaa haaaa haaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> They are in training for the mauling of whoever stole son of staff.....bwaaaa haaaa haaaa haaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


Right you are, Officer K! We figured that all police between here and "there" (wherever "there" may be) were already busy so we really had to take matters into our own hands paws. The Bengals volunteered and, as you can see, training has _*just*_ begun. It's all looking quite promising but, please be forewarned, all future training and progress will be kept under the highest of security. Woe be it to whomever has Staffnapped or wherever Staff's Little Brother may be.


----------

